# Pole-mounted service in flood zone



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Looking for a creative and legal fix for a friend's riverside campsite.

The outdoor pole-mounted service has been through one flood too many, and last season the poco disconnected and demands a replacement from the weatherhead down be installed before they'll hook back up.

No problem, I can do that easily enough. The catch is that they'll likely want the same thing after every sizable flood, and there's one of those about every 3-5 years. I'd have to mount the box about 10-12' up to get it into the safe zone.

Anyone have thoughts on how to minimize the financial hit next time?


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

This would require a little dirtwork.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah tin my Father went through the same thing with his riverside camp site. We did the exact same thing TXgencon suggested. Never got up to the SP again, the dirt pile was probably 8-10' above grade.

Cole


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Duh. Good thinking. :thumbsup:

DER wouldn't allow new fill in a flood plain like that, but we could maybe scoop enough from the surrounding area to make it. Naturally, the pole is right beside the entrance gate, so it would take either a relocation or some creative retaining wall work to make that happen.

But now that I think about it, it wouldn't have to be earthen fill. Stairs plus a landing would work too.

Anyone have a better [cheaper] solution?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Simply raise the entire service up on a taller pole, but ask the POCO for a variance before you do so.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Simply raise the entire service up on a taller pole, but ask the POCO for a variance before you do so.


The pole's plenty tall enough, but AFAIK it's not kosher to have a service box that you need an extension ladder to reach. You have a way around that?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> The pole's plenty tall enough, but AFAIK it's not kosher to have a service box that you need an extension ladder to reach. You have a way around that?


The variance.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Ken, have to look into that.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I am going to assume it is because the existing wire is SEU? This i can understand due to the bare neutral that can and will corrode with exposure to water. I would ask if using URD triplex in conduit would be sufficient, URD is meant to be direct bury and designed to with stand water issues in the ground.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

woodchuck2 said:


> I am going to assume it is because the existing wire is SEU?


I don't know if it's just that, or also the idea of the box & breakers getting contaminated. I was assuming both. It certainly can't hurt to ask. :thumbsup:


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Our POCO won't allow service equipment in the flood zone. Problem I see with Txgen's idea is soil being compacted enough to support pole. They usually go 6' into undisturbed soil here.

Can you set the service out of flood area and pipe over to the camp?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Txgencon's plan would be fine in that respect. The pole is already there; we'd just build up around it and give it even more support. I'm not sure if it belongs to the camp or the poco.

Not much chance of relocating on higher ground. That would be on the other side of an access road and on state highway land.


----------



## SemiRetiredEL (Nov 24, 2009)

Since the meter has to be at eye level why not install a 1" PVC mast & masthead install two black an one white # 6 copper wires (if your POCO will allow a 60A service) then buy a 60A 2 pole open blade fusible disconnect (install 50A fuses) and mount a 4 wire range receptacle below it in a wp in-use box.

Below that on a separate board mount any breakers in an 8/16 space outdoor enclosure w/ wp gfci receptacles etc. Just plug in the board with a standard 50A range cord.

When a storm is forecasted unplug the board and remove it to high ground. Also, take your 2 fuses with you.

After the water has receded, have the POCO cut the power so you can clean out the mast, meter, disconnect and your receptacle. Use THWN wire (not paper filled Romex) which will wick water.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

That would work, but still leave quite a rigmarole post-flood. I'm liking the idea of just elevating everything. But it's not my money; all I can do is pass the suggestions on. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

Around here in a few flood zones there ia already a rule. variance on the books that allows the meter, etc. to be over 8 feet off of the ground.

Something I have seen at a trucking companies lot in a flood zone with no permanent buildings, is a basically a electical room on stilts. It is a small building probably 6' x 6' about 8 to 10 feet off of the ground. There is a staircase going up to a deck on one side of the building and there on the side of building you see the meter box at the normal height if the deck height was the ground. Out of this building is conduit going underground to some light poles and a overhead going to a portable office trailer.


----------

